# Bicycle cover



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi.
I have left it too late to order a bike cover.As we are away on Tuesday.
Halfords have a multi bike cover, which i can pick up from the store tomorrow.
Has anyone used one on their motorhome.
It`s only to hide the bikes , as they are a bit tatty.

Thanks 


Les


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Not sure if you have one near you but if you only want to hide your bikes Argos are cheaper. The cheaper one lasted us for 2 seasons. Order online and collect from store

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...d=1500002901&langId=-1&searchTerms=BIKE+COVER


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

why would you want to hide the bikes tatty or not

whose looking who has any importance to you?

aldra


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

an99uk said:


> Not sure if you have one near you but if you only want to hide your bikes Argos are cheaper. The cheaper one lasted us for 2 seasons. Order online and collect from store
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...d=1500002901&langId=-1&searchTerms=BIKE+COVER


Thanks for the link,will they cover 2 bikes or will i need to purchase 2 off.

Les


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

aldra said:


> why would you want to hide the bikes tatty or not
> 
> whose looking who has any importance to you?
> 
> aldra


Ive been trying to get the wife to wear a Birka :wink:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if you have one near you but if you only want to hide your bikes Argos are cheaper. The cheaper one lasted us for 2 seasons. Order online and collect from store
> ...


We got them to cover 2 bikes. If they are the same as ours they had velcro ties underneath.

We bought the stronger nylon motorbike cover after that. Don't use it on the back of the van any more because bikes are in the van garage but we do use it to hide/cover the bikes when parked outside the van whilst on a campsite. 4 years old now.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

aldra said:


> why would you want to hide the bikes tatty or not
> 
> whose looking who has any importance to you?
> 
> aldra


Aldra,ihave had my bike for more than 20 years ,and it`s never let me down,but being exposed to the elements ,it `s now a bit rusty.

I also have had a pair of shorts for more than 5 years with a small rip on the leg.i have plenty of new shorts still with the price tags on,but always go for the old tatty shorts.
You are what you are :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I didn't care what the bikes looked like but I did care that some toerag might take a fancy to them, plus it kept the rain and road dirt off them.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

CliffyP said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > why would you want to hide the bikes tatty or not
> ...


Cliffy,

I'm surprised she agrees to sit on the bike when it's on the bike rack.

I think a helmet and a blindfold would be sufficient.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

If the bikes are old and a bit tatty it might be better to leave them uncovered - then any passing opportunists will be able to see that they're not worth stealing, hide them and they might think there's something expensive under the cover.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bike cover*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DEDYPA/ref=oss_product

I got this from Amazon, value and does a good job.

Phil


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

an99uk said:


> Not sure if you have one near you but if you only want to hide your bikes Argos are cheaper. The cheaper one lasted us for 2 seasons. Order online and collect from store
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...d=1500002901&langId=-1&searchTerms=BIKE+COVER


George or are you Angie,thanks again,but they are all out of stock in my area,and i ,she has so much to do before tuesday .

Thanks for your input.

Les

Sorry Angie did`ent look at your photo and gender


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> If the bikes are old and a bit tatty it might be better to leave them uncovered - then any passing opportunists will be able to see that they're not worth stealing, hide them and they might think there's something expensive under the cover.


Good point, just put a carrier bag over the saddle to keep it clean.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Bike cover*



PhilK said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DEDYPA/ref=oss_product
> 
> I got this from Amazon, value and does a good job.
> 
> Phil


Phil,thanks ,but i dont have time to order on line ,catching the ferry to spain tuesday. just forgot to order earlier.

Les


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lifestyle

you definitely are what you are, whatever you do

stay with it   

Aldra


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Cover*

Course you do les, order it now for Monday. If it doesn't get there go to Halfords, when you get back send the Amazon one back.

Phil


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If all else fails, use a suitably sized garden bench cover, properly strapped on of course.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Save your money.
Just tape black bin liners onto seats.

bikes are made for outdoors so why cover them up.
Chain and padlock to rack so that they do not fall off into the path of following motorists.

Dave p


----------

